# [H]: IG, SM, Demons, Sisters, WM Mercenaries [W]: $, Warmachine, Hordes



## Niffty (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

I'm looking to sell/ trade some of my stuff here before it goes to ebay. There's lots of different things and I can PM more photos on request. Offer me a price/trade, I'm more than reasonable. 

I'm looking to either sell via paypal or for warmachine Menoth models or Hordes circle models. 

The warhammer stuff:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Imperial Guard
- 10 man infantry squad w/ custom melta and grenade launcher (painted to a basic level) 
-Karskin (8 guys, 1 flamer, 1 sergeant, 1 grenade launcher)

Inquisition

-2 x Penitent engines (decently painted) 
-Envesor Assassin 
- 4x alternate style karskin/ stormtroopers w/ lasguns (pics upon request) 
-Witch Hunters Culexus Assassin (possible missing sword. pic on request) 

Space Marines

-Dreadnaught (some conversion work with bits. scenic base) 

-Predator with all gun options (old paintjob. Stripping needed possibly) 

-Whirlwind (Same problems as predator above. Turret can be removed. Can be used as a Rhino!) 

Many more models for space marines available. Whole army. Message for more pics and details please.)

Demons

-Unit of newer sculpt demonettes of Slaneesh (assembled and base coated. Pics on request.) 

Skaven

-1x two man classic warp fire thower (based coated, not on base) 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Warmachine Mercenaries Stuff

-1x Merc Faction book (newest)

-Boomhowler & Co (6 man squad well painted imo)

-Nyss Hunters (6 man unit. Some assembled others in bits, but everything is there. Card included.)

- Bucaneer Warjack (assembled not painted)

- Mule Warjack (assembled, not painted)

-2 X Well Painted Renegade Warjacks 

-Various Merc Warcasters (Madhammer and Drake MacBain. Base coated.)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also got a few cyrx model such as a pistol wraith, some raiders and Goreshade the Bastard.


----------

